# AC/Heating System Problem



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Radiator fan noise when AC/Heating System is ON*

My sister 2002 3.0l A6 Audi has a noise coming From the engine bay when the Hvac system is on. At first I thought it was the Hvac Blower fan but when she came over today it sounded like its coming from the engine area(under the hood). This only happens when the car is running and the heating/cooling(hvac) is on but once see turns it off it stops. Also if the car is not running but in the ACC position and she turns the Hvac system on, the noise does'nt appear at all. So what can it be? any suggestions will be very helpful. thanks
















_Modified by twinrado at 1:39 PM 10-18-2007_


_Modified by twinrado at 2:39 PM 10-20-2007_


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: AC/Heating System Problem (twinrado)*

Ok guys I looked at the car today and notice that it the radiator fan making the noise. My question is, is it rebuildable if not how do I remove it. Do I have to remove the radiator the get it out and are both fans attached to each other? any help would be helpful


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: AC/Heating System Problem (twinrado)*

youd have to remove a whole bunch of shiznit, what sound is it making, it it just really loud or is there like a whine or a squeek to it. mine is really loud and whines for a while until it gets going, but my friends at start makes a really loud squeek.


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*AC/Heating Noise (Its actually the Radiator fan on the PS making he noise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_youd have to remove a whole bunch of shiznit, what sound is it making, it it just really loud or is there like a whine or a squeek to it. mine is really loud and whines for a while until it gets going, but my friends at start makes a really loud squeek.

it a really loud whine/squeek sound which only comes on when you put the heat or a/c on and when the ps fan on the radiator comes on. I held it down and had my sister turn on the a/c and when i let it go the fan started to make noise. My main question is how do i remove the whole radiator fan assembly.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: AC/Heating Noise (twinrado)*

if im thinking clearly you will have to remove the front bumper, and then remove the radiator to get tho the fan. 
the bumper is easy to remove, i havnt quited looked at the radiator, but it seems like there are just a few bolts.


----------

